# Phone won't connect if I change wifi password



## Black Panther (Feb 8, 2016)

My Nokia Lumia 520 never had any connection problems, but today it won't connect not even when I press the WPS button on the modem or type the wifi password. I get the message:

''The Wifi network didn't respond, try again later''.

Wifi is working fine on all other devices (pc, laptop, tablet and other phones) so I'm guessing it's a phone issue? Phone's wifi was working fine yesterday.


----------



## bogmali (Feb 8, 2016)

Reboot?


----------



## Black Panther (Feb 9, 2016)

bogmali said:


> Reboot?



Done. Rebooted both phone and modem but nothing.

Thing is, I just returned from work and the phone connects normally to the work wifi.
It's to the one at home which it doesn't connect.

On the other hand, I have several devices connect to the home wifi without any problem...
So I'm not sure if it's a phone or a modem problem now.


----------



## bogmali (Feb 9, 2016)

My old wireless AP would do this to all my devices connected to it and I would always think that its the device and not the modem/router. A simple reset would always fix the issue, not sure if that is anything close to what you're experiencing.


----------



## hat (Feb 11, 2016)

What router/AP do you have? Some are not as robust as others and can cause such funky issues.


----------



## Black Panther (Feb 16, 2016)

Still haven't solved this issue which cropped all out of a sudden.



hat said:


> What router/AP do you have? Some are not as robust as others and can cause such funky issues.



My ISP router is a 
Technicolor TG589vn v3 

It's precisely the same brand and model of the router we have at work and which works fine.

One fine day my phone was OK with both (identical routers). Then another fine day the phone decided to ignore my router. Or the router decided to ignore my phone. And it's remained that way since the 8th Feb when I started this thread.

I've been using this phone for over a year with no connectivity problems. Then as from the 8th Feb, it or my modem refuse to communicate. My modem still connects without any problems with my pc, daughter's laptop, my laptop, another pc, two other phones and a tablet (I even had them connected all at the same time to test). 

And the phone still connects to any wifi available, just not our home wifi. Whenever I try the home wifi I get the message ''The Wifi network didn't respond, try again later''.
Then as soon as I park the car outside work the phone starts beeping like mad with all the notifications :/


----------



## 95Viper (Feb 16, 2016)

Are you using MAC address permissions in the router?  May need to check/refresh them, if so.

How many devices are connected to router?  Check your router settings to see if it has a limit for the number of connections; and, is it set for an adequate amount?

Try a soft reset on your phone... if the battery is removable... pull the battery wait about 10 seconds and re-install the battery. Phone should turn on, if not, turn it on.  Test.

If all else fails you may need to do a hard reset (WARNING: A hard reset will erase all your data... be sure you have made a backup and your phone is fully charged and/or connected to charger):  Reset your phone by using the built-in option in the phone settings. Select *Settings* > *About* > *Reset your phone* (Windows 10 Mobile: *Settings* > *System* > *About* > *Reset your phone*).

EDIT:

Don't know if you tried this: however, go to the wifi settings delete the connection and restart, see if it will find your SSID (connections) and re-login.
If it doesn't see it... try changing the channel on the router and test.


----------



## hat (Feb 17, 2016)

I find this especially difficult since it seems to have suddenly happened with no changes in anything. Could there have been a firmware update to the router? Some sort of update on the phone that may have borked it?


----------



## Ferrum Master (Feb 17, 2016)

Try windows mobile recovery tool and flash your device... RESET doesn't help for these case... it wipes user data.


----------



## Black Panther (Feb 26, 2016)

I've finally figured out what happened, but the problem is only temporarily solved.

I had changed my wifi password. And the phone won't connect with the new password. If I change the wifi password back to the old one it connects.

So it's definitely a phone issue.
I wish I could change my wifi password and have my phone working..


----------



## rtwjunkie (Feb 26, 2016)

Black Panther said:


> I've finally figured out what happened, but the problem is only temporarily solved.
> 
> I had changed my wifi password. And the phone won't connect with the new password. If I change the wifi password back to the old one it connects.



Try removing that connection from your phone completely and then setting up a new one from scratch.


----------



## Black Panther (Feb 26, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> Try removing that connection from your phone completely and then setting up a new one from scratch.



I'm sure I had tried that. Anyway, I did it again (deleted the connection, changed wifi password, did a wifi search, inputted new password) and it didn't work.
It connects only if I change the password back to the original one, even though after doing the above I have to type the old password manually.


----------



## SnakeDoctor (Feb 26, 2016)

Black Panther said:


> I've finally figured out what happened, but the problem is only temporarily solved.
> 
> I had changed my wifi password. And the phone won't connect with the new password. If I change the wifi password back to the old one it connects.
> 
> ...



This post states that you did'nt* Apply* the router config after changing the password.

Possible the router memory is bad or not saving new setting
Change the password reboot the router , check after in router if new password saved
If not, reset router to factory default and re setup
check if setting saved after reboot

If do change router password the network will need to be deleted off phone and connect again (or it trying to connect to old saved wifi password ) or could manually change it on phone and save  ( as others have stated )

192.168.1.1
home network
Wlan
Configure

Change password and *apply* , Make sure "Allow new Devices - set to -new stations are allowed (automatically) "

Using same router myself , Free from ISP not the greatest at all


----------



## Black Panther (Feb 26, 2016)

SnakeDoctor said:


> This post states that you did'nt* Apply* the router config after changing the password.
> 
> Possible the router memory is bad or not saving new setting
> Change the password reboot the router , check after in router if new password saved
> ...



The new password is definitely allowed and saved - all my other devices connect with no problem every time I change wifi passwords (There are 2 desktops, 1 laptop and 2 other phones using my wifi). It's just this Lumia 520 which doesn't connect.
Or am I missing something?


----------



## rtwjunkie (Feb 26, 2016)

Are they all using it simultaneously? Does your wifi allow that?  

What happens if you turn off the connection for one or two? Then try to connect the phone? 

Didn't see this mentioned.  I apologize in advance if you've already done it.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 26, 2016)

Try deleting the network, inputing the SSID, and password manually instead of uisng WPS.

Also, double check the password for correctness.  Touchscreens are...touchy.  Remember, WPA passwords are case-sensitive.


It is sounding like you happened upon a bug in Windows Phone.  Make sure you're running the latest version of the OS?

Passwords are tied to SSID.  If you change the SSID name in the router, most likely the new password would work but you'd have to update the SSID/password in all other devices.  Not an ideal solution but one that should work.


I assume you did this but follow the instructions after How to Forget Wireless Networks After You Have Connected to Them.

I would try unplugging the router, following the directions above to delete the network, power off the phone (hold all of the buttons for 5 seconds), plug router back in, turn phone back on, verify it is still gone, then try adding the network.


----------



## Black Panther (Feb 26, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Try deleting the network, inputing the SSID, and password manually instead of uisng WPS.
> 
> Also, double check the password for correctness.  Touchscreens are...touchy.  Remember, WPA passwords are case-sensitive.
> 
> ...


Yes done, and SSID was never changed.
Btw now I have only WEP - and a crappy password which I really want to change (it was the only method my ISP found to get my IP camera (aka baby monitor) to work...  http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...before-i-go-insane.219536/page-2#post-3422636



FordGT90Concept said:


> I would try unplugging the router, following the directions above to delete the network, power off the phone (hold all of the buttons for 5 seconds), plug router back in, turn phone back on, verify it is still gone, then try adding the network.



Done that too... nothing..


----------



## GoldenX (Feb 26, 2016)

How old is the router?


----------



## 95Viper (Feb 26, 2016)

Disable battery saver.
Then, do a soft reset. (press, and hold, the volume down and power buttons together until the phone vibrates)
After restart, try it.


----------



## Michaeldee (Mar 8, 2016)

Kinda weird. Last time I came across this problem, it turned out nothing especially strange. I had to go back to the original PW and never had I changed it. But one day I changed my phone.


----------



## monim1 (Mar 25, 2016)

You go to your phone (Nokia Lumia 520) Wi-Fi network set up. Then go to Modify network config. Delete your password then again type the password and search Wi-Fi connection. I hope it will be connected.


----------

